

Ask HN: what is the size of your Google Reader export? - wslh


======
wslh
Mine is 163.4 mb.

~~~
dfc
What is taking up that much space? It must be something with google+?

    
    
      $ du -h * 
      4.0K	followers.json
      4.0K	following.json
      12K	liked.json
      4.0K	notes.json
      4.0K	shared-by-followers.json
      4.0K	shared.json
      1.1M	starred.json
      40K	subscriptions.xml

